# Bad Rejection Base Socket.



## mohrkendall (Feb 20, 2012)

I am a commercial electrician 7+ years in field. I am renting a basement appt and blew a fuse. I got the replacement fuse and it does not want to work. I checked the voltage and I get nothing off the base of socket. I read good on the buss and belive 100% that it is the rejection base socket. Is there any good trick to get Rejection Socket out without destroying the panel socket?


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

mohrkendall said:


> I am a commercial electrician 7+ years in field. I am renting a basement appt and blew a fuse. I got the replacement fuse and it does not want to work. I checked the voltage and I get nothing off the base of socket. I read good on the buss and belive 100% that it is the rejection base socket. Is there any good trick to get Rejection Socket out without destroying the panel socket?


 If it is the edison style socket, that you could install the fuse rejectors in (usually blue or pink), there was a fiberglass tool that came with them.

You may have to shut panel off, and remove the rejector with needle-nose pliers.

I think that is what you are inquiring about.

Not much help Eh!


----------



## Tom45acp (Sep 6, 2011)

I've heard others speak of a tool for this, but I've never actually met anyone that has seen one. Try this link
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20110303071014AABoeq0

According to the link below, you might be able to track one down at a Home Depot, but I wouldn't count on it.

http://www.ehow.com/how_7947923_remove-adapter-fuse-box.html


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As a tennant, you have no right to effect your own repairs. This is your landlord's issue.


----------



## mohrkendall (Feb 20, 2012)

He contracts me through an electrial company I own (not the master). It is a horse trade deal for me.


----------



## watts77 (Dec 3, 2010)

Change the whole panel out


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Go find an old timer hardware store. Ask the old man that runs it. He has two of them in the back room on a shelf.


----------



## rdr (Oct 25, 2009)

Good luck finding an old timer hardware store these days, but that's a whole other thread. I'm sure the OP has already thought of a panel change. Maybe $ is the issue, no?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mohrkendall said:


> Is there any good trick to get Rejection Socket out without destroying the panel socket?



I have never seen those sockets go bad -- is it screwed in tight enough? Usually you need to give them a turn harder then you think is necessary.

I have used a screwdriver and beat them out but that was a bear of a job. Haven't done that in 25 years or so.


----------



## mohrkendall (Feb 20, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have never seen those sockets go bad -- is it screwed in tight enough? Usually you need to give them a turn harder then you think is necessary.
> 
> I have used a screwdriver and beat them out but that was a bear of a job. Haven't done that in 25 years or so.


I have worked the socket every way I can (channel locks). It doesn't seem to make the connection. I cannot get the socket to read hot. The buss is hot behind it and all the other fuses make the connection. 

I would like to change out the panel but I would eat the material cost. The landlord is good but also cheap(cant blame him). 


Does anyone have a PENNY??? (kidding!!)


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Pull your fuse block out and ohm the (shotgun) fuses. One of them must of blown. If I am understanding your post right.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Take a pigtail socket, connect the black wire to bottom auxillary load lugs, the white wire to the circuit in question and screw in an Edison base plug fuse for now.


----------

